# Betta Barracks



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Here are 3 links showing either the construction of betta barracks or general betta barracks in use.

http://www.baker.ws/bunkhouse/bunkhouse.html *this is probably the most useful link.

http://www.bcbetta.com/fishroom.html

http://www.bettacave.com/BCave.html


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Im working on mine right now. I'll post pics once i', done...but that wont be for a while


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol ...."old fart in the corner" 

That kills me..


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought the "ok, which one of you yelled out *feed me*?" was priceless.

I'm actually glad that bettas don't speak, they'd be like the seagulls in "Finding Nemo": mine, mine, mine, MINE, mine .....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL they would too!!!!!

Rofl... least they could tell me when they needed a waterchange...^^


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

that's a lot of beanie baby boxes


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Beanie Baby boxes*

Where can i get beanie baby boxes for my bettas here in toronto, looking for a dozen or so.

TY

Ricky


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

You can normally find them at the Hallmark or Carleton Card gift shops and almost any where that beanies are sold too. You can even try flea markets and hope for a cheaper price.

Any idea how much water a beanie box holds and will you be using them for a betta barracks or just as a "general" home for your babies? If it's just for a "general" home and the beanie boxes hold less then 1.2 liters you'd be better off getting 1.5l wide mouth mason jars. Loblaws is carrying them again for about $15 for 12, just make sure you get the plain kind as some have glass "patterns" all over them.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Thistle,

Do not know the capacity of the boxes, would be using them to house the males, as they are spread out between 2.5 gl tanks and various kinds of jars, and planning to get some crown tails.

Will try hallmark/carlton and check out the prices, flea market will try those ones too.

Thanks again,

ricky


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They sell a nice juice jar at the dollar store on Kingston road just across from arbys that has a lid, with sliding plastic opening... Its also 1.5l


----------

